# the dos and don'ts of reviving a shark



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm going to spend a week shark fishing at Navarre beach in June. I've never caught large sharks before and this year I have the gear to target something over 8 feet. 

One of my biggest fears is to land a monster shark and have it die on the beach and then have to explain it to passers by or try and dispose of a half ton carcass.

I'm guessing the best way is to walk them out nose first into the surf and just hold them upright until they can swim away under their own power. But how sensitive are they compared to other fish? are they like a trout that will die if you hold it for more than 3 minutes, or are they tough like a gar that could sit on shore for hours and still swim away just fine? 

Are some species of shark more sensitive than others?

Is there anything I should not do while trying to revive a shark?


----------



## dutch4182 (Apr 19, 2014)

take bolt cutters, like the 18" sort from the hardware store. If the hook looks like it will be a challenge or a violent dehooking, cut it in half and knock out the pieces if possible. I always shoot for getting the shark back within 2-3 minutes.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Don'ts? Dont get bit!

I've never had to revive one from the beach, but I have from the boat. I had a 4ft'er by the tail once. I was rocking him back and forth. When he came to, he turned straight for my hand. And ALMOST got me. Be very aware.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had my thumb ripped into trying to dehook a shark!!! It was OK, I returned the favor and ate him!!!!

Be careful out there! Bolt cutters are a great idea...


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Bolt cutters can be very useful if you can't get the hook out quickly. I think Hammers are the hardest to revive. I have had to walk a long way in the water several times to bring back hammers. Water has to be passing through them and a lot of times that requires a lot of work on the anglers part. At night you just have to suck it up and get them into some good deep water and I usually hold on to the tail and side until they can swim off on their own. the faster you get water moving through them the better chances they have. I've never been too worried about one turning around on me either. good luck


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)

I'm sure if you get into one and post it up here someone WILL be there to help if needed. Good luck and kudos to you asking for advice rather than just winging it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I was rocking him back and forth.


Don't do that. Dragging water backwards over their gills is how you kill fish. Only lead them forward.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

No mouth-to-mouth resuscitation. They think you're trying to kiss them. It never ends well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

use the smallest hook possible, I use 13/0, I have gotten 13 foot Tigers to the boat with these. this way, if you can not get the hook out, its not like leaving a 24/0 in them.... easy to cut with bolt cutters too..... Keep them in the surf, with the water going over them... as fast as you can get the pic and get 'em swimming on their own.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Shoot for 2-3 mins for sure. I try and leave their heads facing out to sea with waves still causing water to flow over them. when you get it back in the water, just walk beside it behind its peck fin and push it along in the water until it swims off on its own.

In my experience, the smaller sharks are much more scary to deal with that the bigger ones. 

Also, be sure to have a tail rope and have a plan for you and your crew and make sure everyone knows what to do before a shark is landed.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

The best advice I will give is ALWAYS use circle hooks. That is most cases prevents a de-hooking problem because it is usually in the corner of the mouth. I have never had to cut a hook or leader.

Last fall my brother got a 7' Bull Shark and we really kept him out of the water longer than we should have. After getting the hook out, I walked it around for a few minutes holding right behind the pectoral fins and when he was ready to swim off, he made no attempt to bite me whatsoever. And it easily could have as far out as I was.

I really think at the release stage they are not interested in any aggressive behavior, only to get the hell out of there.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shark release*

Have a plan. Have a leader man and tail rope man. Have your dehooker and bolt cutters at the ready. A quick release means a better chance of him taking off quicker. I brought a 6 to 7 foot Blacktip in that was pretty Green. He starting thrashing so hard, it was shaking the Damn Ground! Once he calmed down, I dehooked him, took a pic and drug his ass back in. He took off like a bat out of hell. 60 seconds tops!


----------

